# Peaceful Warrior



## karate-dragon (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone catch the movie yet The Peaceful Warrior? How about the series of books it is based on?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 6, 2007)

i really enjoyed the first of the books.  the second in the narrative series got way too far into shangrilalaland for me.  

the various workbooks and guidebooks are pretty darn good, although they mostly restate the same ideas. no need to go collect the whole set or anything.

haven't seen the movie yet.  i intend to.


----------



## Eternal White Belt (Apr 8, 2007)

I've read Peaceful Warrior, Sacred Journey, and the Journeys of Socrates.  I'd recommend reading Socrates first, then Peaceful Warrior, as that is the way events occur chronologically in the series.  Sacred Journey was a little too metaphysical for me, also.  Haven't seen the movie yet.


----------



## karate-dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with the books. The Sacred Journey one was a little out there. Saw an old Chinese genre kung fu movie that had (disturbingly?) a Chinese versus Russian version of Socrates life story. Hummmm....


----------

